# River Cane Question?



## csa1976 (Aug 29, 2012)

What would be the quickest way to season some river cane that I just cut?  Should I scrap any of the outer skin off?  Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 29, 2012)

Keep it in the shade for a couple of months. If your in a hurry, you can heat and straighten immediately but they won't stay straight until they are dry. They will also get stiffer as they dry. I highly recommend against scraping. Rivercane has silica in the outer layer which is what gives it it's strength and stiffness. It also prevents the problem of reabsorbing moisture from the air. Scrape them and they will end up warping on you.


----------



## csa1976 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Ben, by the way whens your next braintanning class?


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 30, 2012)

I usually like to set mine up in Jan. or Feb. after deer season. I teach dry scrape - quit doing wet scrape over 20 years ago. Trefer does a great job with wet scrape and teaches several classes each year.


----------



## dpoole (Sep 2, 2012)

not saying it is correct but if you run a rod or drill inside the shaft and penetrate each node air can circulate through the inside of the cane to allow moisture to escape sooner


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 2, 2012)

I have hollowed out many lengths of Rivercane for blowguns but never for arrows. How well does that work? Do you have problems splitting at the nodes?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 2, 2012)

I let my rivercane dry for several months befor removing the sheaths and lightly scrape each joint to smoothe rough areas. Then I open flame heat each area and straighten the shaft. I moisten the area to be heated with a wet cloth prior to heating. This has served ME well for many years. I have tried the drilling of the joints and really can't tell the difference. I use solid wooden inserts to add the points and nocks and reinforce the ends of the shafts with sinew. Just my way, you may have something better......Doug


----------



## The Native Way (Sep 2, 2012)

*cane*

I bundle mine with duct tape and put in a dry box for a few days if im in a hurry


----------



## Redbow (Sep 4, 2012)

I allow mine to dry naturally for a few months stuffed down in a 2 inch piece of pvc water pipe..Stuff it full and they will stay pretty straight for you..


----------



## Flint Arrow (Sep 4, 2012)

*Flint Arrow*

If you look over a cane patch well you may find some "yellow" cane that has dried standing in the woods. You can dry the little remaining moisture from this almost dry cane and make an arrow from it the same day. You should give it a bend test up and down the cane to make sure it is still strong enough to stand up to being an arrow. If it has decayed or has bugs it will not survive the bend test. Give it a very good bend test to be safe.  I have made many good arrows from dry yellow cane without the "waiting" period.  As said before the outer skin is what makes a cane arrow resist warping from moisture. I would not sand it off. Good luck!


----------

